# Seated Figures 1:20



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone out there have any seated figures in 1:20 or 1:22? I want to populate 2 AMS 1:20 Jackson Sharp passenger cars. Look in your scrap bins for your figures with damaged legs or duplicates you cant use. I figure I can use the same figure 4x with out it being noticeable. Hopefully with reasonable prices as I have to use a lot of them.

Thanks,

Paul Deis


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to use a lot of them. 
Oh yes? The railroads stopped passenger service as no-one was using it! 

My coaches have 3-6 people in them - seems like a crowd. I buy them from the pile that Nicholas Smith brings to ECLSTS. 

The Bachmann seated guy with the bowler/derby is cheap, and he can be repainted and re-used.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to toot my horn but try http://scalehumans.com/figures . I've got plenty seated figures in 1:20 scale. Anything you buy will be put towards a good cause; paying for my toys


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard has a great selection of very nice seated figures, but he needs MORE







- I used all of his that seemed to look good seated in my parlor car.










I also used one from Fine Folks, as well as few that I got from Large Scale Central (http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCShopping) - I didn't like their heads so I did a few transplants.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got 2 more coming up this year Bruce  BTW,,, where did you get those chairs. They look great!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I made those from Sculpey and then cast up a bunch. Bob McCown is planning on selling them over at Large Scale Central - we horse traded and he got the mold and the master.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Those will be a nice addition to anyone's coach.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

[Bruce - sent you an email and it bounced ?]


----------

